# trout fishing stono river,chas. sc



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

havent posted on here much,but then i noticed the yak section and got interested again.just got a ws pamlico 100,and have been doin alot of trout fishin in it.fished the stono right before the cold front came thru.fishin with saltwater assassin(electric chicken)and a few other grubs on 1/4 jigheads,i had my best day in the yak to date.landed about 7 legal(over 13in.),and lost a whopper under a boat dock.my friends who were fishin with me were fishin live shrimp and caught some nice spottails,1 over 8 lbs.still learnin the ropes with this yak,as i have never fished from one before.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

welcome, nice report and keep them coming! good to see a yak report from that area. yall have an awesome fishery down there.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks,ill keep em coming.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll be out there too once I stop being a punk to myself and pick up a kayak. There is just too much water to fish out here in a kayak.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

and youre right on top of some of the best around.im fishin pretty close to limehouse.short paddle to fish.


----------

